# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Tư Vấn Chia Sẻ Kinh Nghiệm du lịch Nha Trang

## hangnt

*1 - Di chuyển :*

  - Xe chất lượng cao , giá khoảng 125.000VND - 150.000VND. Gồm : Mai Linh Express (08-39292929), Phương Trang  (08.3 837 5570), Hoàng Long (08.22438989), Cúc Tùng (08. 3511.7979), Tâm Hạnh  (08- 3920 5653) , Trà Lan Viên (08. 22001579), Hạnh cafe (08. 39205679 - 38376429)... cứ ra Bến Xe Miền Đông hoặc đường Phạm Ngũ Lão Q1 là có vé àh.

   - Tàu hỏa( vé thấp nhất 90k)
   - Tàu hỏa du lịch 5 star express( 220k thấp nhất)
 ==> liên hệ tại đây : Đường sắt Việt Nam

   - Máy bay : já vé khoảng hơn 900.000 Vnd ( từ Sài Gòn ra Nha Trang )

*2 - Khách sạn, nhà nghỉ :*

*Khu nghỉ mát Sofitel Vinpearl & Spa (5 sao)*
Địa chỉ: 7 Trần Phú, Tp. Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 058.598188
Fax: 598199
E-mail: reservation@vinpearlresort.com or info@vinpearlresort.com
Website: Vinpearl Resort Nha Trang - Tổng quan
Một nơi trên cả tuyệt vời và cũng là nơi đốt tiền nhanh nhất

*SunsideBeach Resort Nha Trang*
Địa chỉ: 12-14 Trần Phú - Nha Trang - Việt Nam
Điện thoại: 84.58.820999
Fax: 84.58.822866
Email: info@sunrisenhatrang.com.vn
Website: Sunrise Nha Trang Beach Hotel & Spa
Giá phòng: 155-550 USD

*Khách sạn Bảo Đại (3 sao)*
Địa chỉ: Cầu Đá, Vĩnh Nguyên, Tp. Nha Trang, Khánh Hoà
Điện thoại: 058.590148
Fax: 590146
Nếu muốn làm vua 1 đêm thì đăng ký với giá cả như sau:
- Phòng Bảo Đại (lầu Nghinh Phong): 700.000 VND/ngày (có thể giảm thêm 20%)
- Phòng Hoàng hậu: Cũng giá như trên
- Các phòng khác nhìn ra biển rất thơ mộng: Giá trên 300.000 VND/ngày
- Các phòng bình dân khác: 200.000 VND/ngày
Khách sạn Bảo Đại nằm trên 1 ngọn đồi nhô ra biển rất thơ mộng, gần các tuyến tham quan đảo, nằm sát bên cạnh Viện Hải Dương học. Nơi này rất romantic và yên tĩnh, hợp cho 2 người đi trăng mật, thư giãn, buổi tối có thể ngắm trăng, biển và hóng gió trên lầu Vọng Nguyệt, rất lý tưởng, nhưng hơi xa trung tâm thành phố, xa các chỗ ăn chơi mua sắm....

*Khách sạn Ana Mandara (4 sao)*
Địa chỉ: Trần Phú, Tp. Nha Trang, Khánh Hoà
Điện thoại: 058.829829
Fax: 829629
Email: salesana@dng.vnn.vn
Website: Page Not Found
Dịch vụ:
- Khách sạn có thể phục vụ 120 người với các món ăn Việt Nam truyền thống và đồ ăn Tây
- Phòng chờ 50 chỗ ngôì trong khu vườn trúc
- Quán Bar 20 chỗ, phục vụ đồ ăn theo yêu cầu của khách
- Trung tâm thương mại được lắp đặt đầy đủ các trang thiết bị như máy Fax, photocopy, máy tính; và dịch vụ khác.
- Phòng hội nghị 35 chỗ được trang bị máy TV/VCR, máy chiếu
- Thư viện có đầy đủ và phong phú các loại sách về Việt Nam
- Cửa hàng đồ thủ công mỹ nghệ
- Dịch vụ dọn phòng 24 giờ. Dịch vụ giặt là
- Dịch vụ du lịch như làm visa, bưu điện và đặt vé máy bay
Hoạt động giải trí:
- Phòng tập thể dục thẩm mỹ
- Bể bơi và sân tennis
- Bóng chuyền, cầu lông bãi biển
- Thể thao dưới nước: Lặn biển, lướt ván, câu cá
- Trung tâm hướng dẫn lặn biển với đâỳ đủ trang thiết bị
- Tổ chức các tour du lịch trong thành phố và vùng phụ cận
- Tổ chức các chuyến tham quan đảo trọn gói và du lịch văn hóa
- Dịch vụ cho thuê xe đạp và xe máy

*Khách sạn Yasaka-Sài Gòn-Nha Trang (4 sao)*
Địa chỉ: 18 Trần Phú, Tp. Nha Trang, Khánh Hoà
Điện thoại: 058.820090
Fax: 820000
Email: sg-nthotel@dng.vnn.vn
Website: yasanhatrang.com
Giá phòng: 100-1,400 USD

*Khách sạn Nha Trang Lodge (3 sao)*
Địa chỉ: 42 Trần Phú, Tp. Nha Trang, Khánh Hoà
Điện thoại: 058.810500/ 058.810900
Fax: 828800/ 829922
Email: nt-lodge@dng.vnn.vn
Website: nt-lodge.com
Giá 500.000/double room/1 đêm. Giá này đã bao gồm ăn sáng, service charge và cả VAT
Vị trí:
Nằm ở trung tâm một thành phố xinh đẹp, sôi động, khách sạn Nha Trang Lodge, ngôi nhà lý tưởng của bạn khi bạn phải đi xa nhà vì công việc làm ăn hay du lịch.
Phòng nghỉ:
Khách sạn Nha Trang Lodge có 121 phòng ngủ đầy đủ tiện nghi, sang trọng, phòng nghỉ có minibar, máy điều hoà nhiệt độ, điện thoại gọi trực tiếp đi quốc tế...
Nhà hàng:
Nhà hàng rộng, thoáng, nơi lý tưởng để tổ chức tiệc chiêu đãi, tiệc cưới.
Dịch vụ:
Phòng hội nghị, phòng tổ chức tour du lịch, business center, phòng thẩm mỹ, vũ trường, sauna, massage, bể bơi...
Tổ chức các tour du lịch văn hoá và sinh thái.

*Khách sạn Hải Yến (3 sao)*
Địa chỉ: 40 Trần Phú, Tp. Nha Trang, Khánh Hoà
Điện thoại: 058.822828
Fax: 821902
Email: haiyenhotel@dng.vnn.vn
Website: Cong Ty TNHH MTV Du Lich Khanh Hoa
Giá phòng: 18-45 USD
Khách sạn có khuôn viêng rộng rãi, phòng thoáng, ngó ra bển rất tuyệt. Tuy mang tiếng 3 sao nhưng do thuộc biên chế Nhà Nước nên phục vụ không hoàn hảo lắm, chỉ được cái view. Giá cả chấp nhận được: 280.000đ/đêm/2 người và 350.000đ/đêm/3người. Giá trên bao gồm butfe sáng, VAT và phí dịch vụ

*Khách sạn Xanh (3 sao)*
Địa chỉ: 06 Hùng Vương - Nha Trang - Việt Nam
Điện thoại: 058.525405 (4lines)
Fax: 058.525865
Email: greenhotel_nt@dng.vnn.vn
Website: GREEN HOTEL NHA TRANG - 06 Hùng Vương, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
Giá phòng: 32- 89 USD

*Khách sạn Quê Hương (3 sao)*
Địa chỉ: 60 Trần Phú, Tp. Nha Trang, Khánh Hoà
Điện thoại: 058.825047
Fax: 825344
Email: quehuong60@dng.vnn.vn
Cong Ty TNHH MTV Du Lich Khanh Hoa Giá phòng: 10-50 USD

*Khách sạn Viễn Đông (3 sao)*
Địa chỉ: 01 Trần Hưng Đạo, Tp. Nha Trang, Khánh Hoà
Điện thoại: 058.821606
Fax: 821912
Email: viendonghtl@dng.vnn.vnviendongreser@vnn.vn
Website: Cong Ty TNHH MTV Du Lich Khanh Hoa
Giá phòng: 18-41 USD

*Khách sạn Thắng Lợi (3 sao)*
Địa chỉ: 04 Pasteur, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 058.820083/820084/822523
Fax: 058.821905
Email : 4pasteur@dng.vnn.vn
Website: Hotelthangloi.com
Giá phòng: 170- 360 VND

*Khách sạn Ban Mê (2 sao)*
Địa chỉ: 3/3 Trần Quang Khải, Tp. Nha Trang, Khánh Hoà
Điện thoại: 058.829499
Fax: 810035

*Khách sạn Duy Tân (2 sao)*
Địa chỉ: 24 Trần Phú, Tp. Nha Trang, Khánh Hoà
Điện thoại: 058.822671
Fax: 825034

*Khách sạn Hàng Hải (2 sao)*
Địa chỉ: 34 Trần Phú, Tp. Nha Trang, Khánh Hoà
Điện thoại: 058.881135
Fax: 881134
Email: maritimehotelnt@dng.vnn.vn
Giá phòng: 120,000 - 440,000 VND

*Khách sạn Khatoco (2 sao)*
Địa chỉ: 09 Biệt Thự, Tp. Nha Trang, Khánh Hoà
Điện thoại: 058.823723
Fax: 821925

*Khách sạn Trầm Hương 1*
Địa chỉ: 02 Trần Quang Khải - Nha Trang
Điện thoại: 058.525596-058.523597
Giá phòng: 220,000 - 400,000 VND

*Khách sạn Trầm Hương 2*
Địa chỉ: 70-74 Trần Phú, Nha Trang
Điện thoại: 058.525596
Giá phòng: 150,000- 180,000 VND

*Khách sạn Giang Châu*
Địa chỉ 4/4 Ngô Quyền,
Điện thoại: 058.827888
Khách sạn có các loại phòng: 1 giường, 2 giường với đầy đủ tiện nghi (máy lạnh, quạt, ti vi, tủ lạnh, máy nóng lạnh) sẵn sàng phục vụ quý khách tận tình chu đáo, giá cả phải chăng. Ngoài ra, khách sạn nhận các dịch vụ du lịch trên đảo, sông, suối nước nóng…

*Khách sạn Lan Vinh*
Địac chỉ: 68 Phan Ðình Phùng
Điện thoại: 058.821204
Vị trí gần Chợ Ðầm, gần biển.

*Khách sạn Kim Ngân*
Địa chỉ: 52 Hoàng Hoa Thám
Điện thoại: 058.524211
Vị trí trung tâm, gần biển.

*Khách sạn Minh Cát*
Địa chỉ: 3B1/1 Lý Tự Trọng
Điện thoại: 058.521478
Vị trí trung tâm gần biển.

*Lưu ý khi đi tham quan ở Nha Trang :*

  * Khi đến các di tích lịch sử, đặc biệt là đền đài, miếu mạo, bạn nên ăn mặc lịch sự

    * Các địa điểm tham quan ở Khánh Hòa đều áp dụng một mức giá giống nhau cho người Việt Nam và người nước ngoài. Ngoài ra, bạn có thể mua thêm phí bảo hiểm.

    * Giờ đóng cửa của một số địa điểm là 16h00, vì vậy bạn nên chuẩn bị đến sớm hơn để có nhiều thời gian tham quan.

    * Nói đến Nha Trang, ngoài bãi biển dài cát trắng, du khách còn quan tâm đến những tour đảo nổi tiếng. Tour thăm đảo ở Nha Trang chia thành ba khu vực: khu vực trung tâm Nha Trang, khu vực đảo phía Bắc, khu vực đảo phía Nam.

    * Khi quyết định chọn tour, bạn cần tìm hiểu kỹ thông tin, lịch trình cụ thể của từng tuyến, những dịch vụ đi kèm.

    * Một số khu du lịch đảo có tổ chức tour riêng, bạn nên tham khảo thông tin trực tiếp từ văn phòng đại diện của các công ty này tại Nha Trang.

    * Nếu mua tour trọn gói, giá thành sẽ rẻ hơn nhiều so với việc bạn thuê riêng tàu đến từng đảo.

    * Khi du lịch đến các đảo, bạn nên mang theo mũ (nón), kem chống nắng và thuốc chống say sóng mặc dù tuyến đảo đi xa nhất cũng chỉ dưới 1 giờ và vùng vịnh Nha Trang rất êm sóng.

    * Uống đủ nước vì trời nắng và hoạt động nhiều khiến cơ thể bạn sẽ mất nhiều nước.

    * Nếu đi du lịch độc lập nhưng lại muốn ra đảo, bạn không muốn thuê riêng một chuyến tàu, bạn nên tham khảo giá cả tại các công ty du lịch nhắm vào đối tượng khách Tây ba-lô, giá mềm và đều có tour đi hàng ngày.

    * Nếu tham quan trong phạm vi thành phố Nha Trang, bạn có thể thuê xe máy tự đi.

    * Với những tour mạo hiểm một chút như kéo dù, lặn biển, jetski…, bạn nên tự kiểm tra điều kiện sức khỏe của mình trước khi đăng ký tour. Tuyệt đối tránh uống rượu bia trước khi đi lặn biển. Hôm trước ngày lặn, bạn nên đi ngủ sớm để giữ gìn sức khỏe.

    * Đến Nha Trang, bạn có thể tham dự rất nhiều môn thể thao biển sôi động. Tùy theo sở thích, bạn có thể chọn bơi xuồng, lặn nông (snorkelling), lặn thám hiểm (diving); đi thuyền buồm, kéo dù, lướt ván…

    * Tắm bùn khoáng nóng: Ở những người suy tâm cấp, khi ngâm tắm toàn thân có thể gây nên các phản ứng như mệt mỏi, căng thẳng, mất ngủ, choáng váng. Cần chú ý nhiệt độ, thời gian tắm khác nhau của mỗi người. Sau mỗi lần tắm ngâm toàn thân phải lau khô người và nằm nghỉ 10-20 phút.

    * Tại Nha Trang, các cửa hàng ăn uống không tập trung thành cụm như ở các thành phố lớn khác. Bởi vậy, bạn sẽ phải tốn công sức hơn một chút. Nha Trang là địa điểm hấp dẫn với cả khách Tây và khách ta nên ẩm thực cũng phân loại, đáp ứng nhu cầu đa dạng của khách.


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Vinpearland  - Hà Nội(4 ngày 3 đêm - Giá 1.950.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Ha Noi - Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Ha Noi(4 ngay 3 dem - Gia 1.950.000 VND/Khach) * 

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nha Trang* - *tour du lich Nha Trang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nha Trang click vào *du lịch Nha Trang* - *du lich Nha Trang*

----------


## hangnt

*Các dịch vụ phuơng tiện giao thông tại Nha Trang*

Thuê xe máy thì đến đường Hùng Vương (Chạy song song với đường Trần Phú, đi ngược hướng biển 50m là tới). Giá khoảng 60.000/ngày!

Thuê ghế trên bãi biển 20.000/ghế/không giới hạn thời gian. Nằm chơi chán thì đi nhưng nhớ giữ lại vé để lúc sau có muốn nắm nghỉ lại chỉ cần đưa vé ra.

Mua đặc sản Nha Trang thì xuống cảng Cầu Đá, chợ Đầm, 1 số shop bán đặc sản dọc đường Hai Bà Trưng và đường Phan Chu Trinh sẽ có tất cả những gì bạn cần có về đặc sản Nha Trang.

*Taxi* 
Taxi Nha Trang: 818181
Taxi Mai Linh: 817817

*Xe bus*
Hiện nay, ở thành phố du lịch Nha Trang đang có 6 tuyến xe buýt phục vụ công cộng. Ngoài các loại vé tháng và các chế độ giá ưu tiên dành cho học sinh, sinh viên, loại vé phổ thông có giá đồng nhất là 4.000 đồng/vé/lượt đi/tuyến. 

_Tuyến 1: Thành (huyện Diên Khánh) - Lê Hồng Phong - Vĩnh Trường._

Lộ trình: 18km, có hai trạm và 30 điểm dừng trên tuyến như sau: trạm Diên Khánh - Cửa Tiền - Mã Xá - chợ Thành - cây Dầu Đôi - chùa Thiên Lộc - Diên An - cầu Ông Bộ - chợ Vĩnh Trung - Bình Cang - cầu Ké - cây số 5 - Trường Hà Huy Tập - chợ Cây Dừa - cầu Dứa - chợ Mới - bến xe phía Nam - Mã vòng - chung cư Lê Hồng Phong - chùa Giác Hải - trạm Vân Đồn - Công ty F115 - Đồng Muối 1 - Đồng Muối 2 - đường 1B - cầu Bình Tân - ngã ba Phước Long - chợ Bình Tân - Trường Sơn - Thánh Gia - Võ Thị Sáu - Trạm UBND phường Vĩnh Trường.

_Tuyến 2: Thành - Trần Phú - Bình Tân._

Lộ trình 18km, có hai trạm và 27 điểm dừng lần lượt như sau:
* Lượt đi:
Trạm Diên Khánh - Cửa Tiền - Mã Xá - chợ Thành - cây Dầu đôi - chùa Thiên Lộc - Diên An - cầu Ông Bộ - chợ Vĩnh Trung - Bình Cang - cầu Ké - cây số 5 - Trường Hà Huy tập - chợ Cây Dừa - cầu Dứa - chợ Mới - bến xe phía Nam - Mả Võng - Trần Quí Cáp - Thông Tin - Quang Trung (Bệnh viện tỉnh) - Đinh Tiên Hoàng - Lê Thánh Tôn - Hùng Vương - Trần Quang Khải - công viên Phù Đổng - ngã ba Dã Tượng - Trường Công nhân kỹ thuật - trạm Bình Tân.
* Lượt về:
Trạm bình Tân - Trường công nhân Kỹ thuật - ngã ba Dã Tượng công viên Phù Đổng - Trần Quang Khải - Hùng Vương - ngã tư Hùng Vương & Lê Thánh Tôn - Đinh Tiên Hoàng - Quang Trung (Bệnh viện tỉnh) - Thông Tin - Trần Quí Cáp - Mả Vòng - bến xe phía Nam - chợ Mới - cầu Dứa - chợ Cây Dừa - Trường Hà Huy Tập - cây số 5 - cầu Ké - Bình Cang - chợ Vĩnh Trung - cầu Ông Bộ - Diên An - chùa Thiên Lộc - cây Dầu Đôi - chợ Thành - Mã Xá - Cửa Tiền - trạm Diên Khánh.

_Tuyến 3: Bến xe phía Nam - Bến xe phía Bắc_

Lộ trình 8km, có hai trạm và 10 điểm dừng lần lượt và ngược lại như sau: trạm bến xe phía Nam - Mả Vòng - Trần Quí Cáp - Trường Tàu - Hà Ra - Hải Đảo - Tháp Bà - Dốc Đại học Thủy sản - Hòn Chồng - chợ Vĩnh Hải (F117) - Bưu điện Đồng Đế - trạm Bến xe phía Bắc.

_Tuyến 4: Dương Hiến Quyền - Nguyễn Thiện Thuật - Cầu Đá._

Lộ trình 13km, có hai trạm và 21 điểm dừng lần lượt và ngược lại như sau: trạm Dương Hiến Quyền - Trường CĐ Văn hóa Nghệ thuật - Hòn Chồng - Hòn Đỏ - cầu Trần Phú - Tháp Bà - Hải Đảo - Hà Ra - Trường Tàu - Thông tin - Lý Thánh Tôn - Lê Thánh Tôn - chung cư Nguyễn Thiện Thuật - nhà khách C30 - Trường Dự bị Đại học - Trần Quang Khải - công viên Phù Đổng - ngã ba Trần Phú & Dã Tượng - Trường Công nhân kỹ thuật - Chụt - Lầu Bảo đại - cảng Nha Trang - trạm Cầu Đá.

_Tuyến 5: Cầu Trần Phú - Tô Hiến Thành - Hòn Rớ 1_

Lộ trình 13km, có hai trạm và 20 điểm dừng lần lượt và ngược lại như sau: trạm cầu Trần Phú - nhà khách 378 - Ngô Quyền & Nguyễn Bỉnh Khiêm - chợ Đầm - trường Chu Văn An - chung cư Hoàng Hoa Thám - Nguyễn Chánh - trường Tân Lập 1 - ngã ba Tô Hiến Thành - Tôn Đản - Đài PTTH Khánh Hòa - công viên Phù Đổng - Dã Tượng & Trần Phú - 128 Dã Tượng - chợ Bình Tân - chung cư Phước Long - ngã ba Lê Hồng Phong - ngã tư Lê Hồng Phong - cầu Bình Tân - trường Phước Thịnh - Bưu điện Hòn Rớ - trạm Hòn Rớ 1.

_Tuyến 6: Bến xe phía Nam - chợ Lương Sơn._

Lộ trình15km, có hai trạm và 18 điểm dừng lần lượt và ngược lại như sau: trạm bến xe phía Nam - Mả Vòng - Trần Quý Cáp - Trường Tàu - cầu Hà Ra - Hải Đảo - Tháp Bà - dốc Đại học Thủy sản - hòn Chồng - chợ Vĩnh Hải (F117) - bưu điện Đồng Đế - bến xe phía Bắc - Trường CĐ Sư phạm mẫu giáo T.Ư 2 - Trường lái - ngã ba Nhà máy Sợi - đèo Rù Rì & nghĩa trang phía Bắc - chùa Kim Sơn - cầu Giăng Dây - Đình Nam Trung - trạm chợ Lương Sơn.


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Vinpearland  - Hà Nội(4 ngày 3 đêm - Giá 1.950.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Ha Noi - Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Ha Noi(4 ngay 3 dem - Gia 1.950.000 VND/Khach) * 

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nha Trang* - *tour du lich Nha Trang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nha Trang click vào *du lịch Nha Trang* - *du lich Nha Trang*

----------


## lunas2

thông tin hữu ích

----------


## khanhszin

kinh nghiệm quý báu khi du lịch Nha trang

----------


## hientran812

mùa này đến nha trang có đẹp ko cả nhà ??

----------


## NHATRANGHOLIDAY

> mùa này đến nha trang có đẹp ko cả nhà ??


Nha Trang thời tiết chỉ mưa vào cuối tháng 10 và kết thúc đầu tháng 12, lúc đó thời tiết có chút se lạnh gọi là thôi. Còn quanh năm nắng vàng và biển xanh rất đẹp

----------


## hoaban

Cảm ơn các bác đã chia sẻ thông tin.

----------


## toidi.net

Cảm ơn những thông tin chi tiết về Nha Trang này...

----------


## hoanang78

Thông tin rất chi tiết và cụ thể. Cảm ơn bạn đã chia sẻ.

----------


## quanghuy00

Thêm cái giá vé các địa điểm vui chơi nữa thì hay

----------


## lungbanhhien

Chủ đề hay thế này mà không thấy mấy anh em vào bàn luận nhỉ

----------


## dung89

Cảm ơn add những thông tin này rất bổ ích

----------

